# My sister and her dh want to adopt



## mara16jade

We are in the USA (SoCal to be exact). A little background, my sister just turned 45, and after about 5-6 years of fertility battles and failed IVF, they've decided to move on to adoption. She doesn't care which gender, but prefers 1 y.o. and younger (she mentioned twins would be amazing).

Is there anyone familiar with how the system works in the the States? Obviously with my sisters age, she's extremely anxious to have a family.

She has questions about length of time and wondered if maybe adopting out of the country would be faster? She was thinking either Canada, Europe, Mexico, Central America or South America for international adoption. Anyone know if international adoption is easier/faster?

She asked me to help her gather info and if I know anyone who has been through it, to ask questions and let her know what I find. So please, anything would be helpful at this point. I want this so badly for my sister it hurts.


----------



## mara16jade

Anyone?


----------



## missk1989

Hi, I m in the UK but have heard a little about US. 

I don't think it is at all easier/faster to adopt outside the country as you have to be assessed by your own state before going on to follow whatever rules the country you are adopting from has in place. 
A lady on here recently was assessed and had a baby placed within around 6 months which is very fast. Here in the UK it takes at least a year.


----------



## mara16jade

Thank you for the insight!


----------



## Axl2

I'm in Canada and the wait times here are 2-3 years. So I think that the wait time would be the same for international. Have they looked into any agencies yet?


----------



## mara16jade

No, not yet. I think my sister is still struggling with the idea she can't have her own biological children, and is hesitating on adoption. She wants children so badly, and has talked about adopting before. But I think that now she is really heading down that road, she's anxious and scared.


----------

